# Babies arrived!



## akcher

My babies arrived on Sunday night. They were 34+5 weeks. My water broke at 4am. We tried to do a vaginal delivery. The boy was not handling the contractions well. His hb was dropping with each contraction. So after 14 hours of labor we decided to do a c-section. Alexander arrived first at 9pm weighing 5lb 2oz. Madeline followed at 9:03pm weighing 4lb 5oz. Both babies are doing great. They are breathing by themselves. Both still needs feeding tubes because they get tired to fast. Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## aliandherboys

congrats hun xx


----------



## mamato2more

Oh, I am so happy to hear that they are doing well! Amazing!!! How long do you think they will have to be in? Are they bottle feeding at all? Are you able to put them to breast at all?? Sorry for all the questions...I am curious!


----------



## buttercup bab

congratulations and welcome to twin world! 

its great!

all the best 

xxx


----------



## Jolene

Congrats!!!!! (can't resist sneaking in to this forum ever so now and again) Can't wait to see a pic. You must be on cloud 9 right now


----------



## akcher

They are only feeding with the tube currently. My milk has not come in yet but I'm pumping every 2-3 hours. I also don't have any colostrum either. Hopfully I can breast feed them soon. For being born that early they are doing quite well. They are estimating 2-3 week stay at NICU.


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun x


----------



## ladypotter

YAY!! :dance: So happy for you! Glad that they are doing so wonderfully!! Can't wait to see pics!! Rest up as much as you can!!!


----------



## bek74

Awww:cloud9: congrats hun, I am so happy to read that you and the babies are all doing well.
Look forward to pics:hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

yayayayyyyayyayaay CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amandajane

A BIG congrats to you. :)


----------



## vineyard

I just got chills! I'm so excited for you and so glad to hear they are doing well!! I CAN'T WAIT to see pictures!!!!! Welcome to multiple motherhood. It's great!


----------



## meganb

Congratulations - sooo glad to hear they both arrived safely!! xxx


----------



## kimmykinz_

congrats!


----------



## akcher

Thanks everyone :) I just came back from some skin to skin with them. I can't wait to start breastfeeding. Hopefully the milk will be coming in soon.


----------



## mommy2kaleigh

Aww Congratulations!!!


----------



## FsMummy

congratulations hun. glad they are safe and well :flower:


----------



## RebaMc

Congratulations - that's fantastic news! Sound's very similar to how mine was (execpt I had to go straight for c-section because Tilly was breech)... because they had no problems breathing all we had to do was establish their feeding and then we could go... we were only in for a week!

Beautiful names too!


----------



## malpal

Huge congratulations! So pleased to hear they are doing well. Take care xxxxxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! Hope you are all doing well :baby::baby: xx


----------



## Kitty23

awww massive congrats :happydance::hugs: 

Can't wait to see the piccies!!! xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Congratulations!! Enjoy every second with them :o)


----------



## wannabubba#4

Many congratulations
So glad to hear everything went went and that both your son and daughter are both doing brilliantly -good weights and breathing on their own -excellent news. So happy for you.

Hope your recovery is going well xx


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww congrats hunni xx


----------



## akcher

It's been 3 days and no sign of milk yet. Everyone tells me this is normal and it will take longer because of them being early. Still pumping but I'm starting to worry. The babies are good but might have jaundice. They will decide if they need uv treatment tomorrow. I get discharged tomorrow.


----------



## mamato2more

akcher said:


> It's been 3 days and no sign of milk yet. Everyone tells me this is normal and it will take longer because of them being early. Still pumping but I'm starting to worry. The babies are good but might have jaundice. They will decide if they need uv treatment tomorrow. I get discharged tomorrow.


For your milk, can you get either some Mother's milk tea, or my favorite, and it works every time, drink a Guinness? Beer has hops and barley, which helps with milk production..My milk never came in as fast as when I drank one when I got home! But, sometimes, it can take as much as 5 days for it to come in, so be patient!
As for the jaundice, have they told you to put them in a window for the sunlight?


----------



## dippy dee

Aww congratulations, your milk will come in i had my ds at 35 weeks and it took a bit of time but i at plenty of flapjack and drank horlix as they are both known for boosting your milk supply.
Welcome to the world babies xx


----------



## etoya

Congrats :flower:


----------



## Samemka

Massive congrats to you all! x


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> It's been 3 days and no sign of milk yet. Everyone tells me this is normal and it will take longer because of them being early. Still pumping but I'm starting to worry. The babies are good but might have jaundice. They will decide if they need uv treatment tomorrow. I get discharged tomorrow.

Mine didn't come until day 4.


----------



## Lilly123

Congrats honey!! Cant wait to see pics!!!!:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## akcher

Day 5 on the milk watch and no milk yet :( going to the hospital in a few to see the babies.


----------



## vineyard

akcher said:


> Day 5 on the milk watch and no milk yet :( going to the hospital in a few to see the babies.

Fenugreek and milk thistle will help bring it in.

Are you boobs getting firm at all?


----------



## LaDY

Aww congartulations hun xxx


----------



## akcher

Day 6 and we have some activity! Right boob is producing colostrum. Both are getting firm. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## lottie7

What fabulous news. Congratulations on the birth of both of your babies and what healthy weights they were too. Well done you.................let the fun begin!


----------



## vineyard

Where's our pictures of the babies?!?!?!?!


----------



## akcher

Alex (right) and Madeline (left):
https://hphotos-ash1.fbcdn.net/hs291.ash1/21869_1229902986683_1202357038_30591015_350213_n.jpg

Madeline:
https://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs211.snc3/21869_1229902946682_1202357038_30591014_1057977_n.jpg

Alex:
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs211.snc3/21869_1229903026684_1202357038_30591016_3552460_n.jpg


----------



## Lilly123

they are absolutely gorgeous hun!! well done!! xxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## meganb

Awwww they are adorable!!!! x


----------



## vineyard

They are beautiful! And congrats on the boob activity. I went to bed one night with nothing and woke up the next day with the biggest hardest boobs. It was strange.


----------



## mamato2more

They are beautiful! How cute!!!


----------



## Rach27

Just saw this thread - congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## honey08

massive congrats there just perfect :)


----------



## ladypotter

Loving the pics!!! sooooo cuuuuutttteee!!!


----------



## vineyard

Milk come in yet?


----------



## _Vicky_

awwwww sooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## vineyard

I talked to her briefly last night. Milk did come in! Yay! Both babies still in the NICU. I hope she doesn't mind me updating you all!


----------



## Jemma_x

congrats x


----------



## Lindyloo

ah congratulations, they are gorgeous and great news on the milk front :)

x


----------



## Laura2919

Congratulations on the birth of your twins xx


----------



## _Vicky_

how are you and you babbies? Are they still in NICU? Thinking of you - its hard isnt it xxx


----------



## cupcake

congrats


----------



## akcher

Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been online in a while. Both babies are still in the NICU. Going to hospital 3 times a day and the constant pumping is really kick my butt. Good news is that they are both doing really well with their feedings. Alex started breastfeeding before Madeline did so he will probably come home first. He is feeding by himself 6 out of 8 times a day. Madeline is doing 2 out of 8 times. They add on more times after they feed successfully.


----------



## Blue12

They are gorgeous CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## _Vicky_

akcher said:


> Hi girls! Sorry I haven't been online in a while. Both babies are still in the NICU. Going to hospital 3 times a day and the constant pumping is really kick my butt. Good news is that they are both doing really well with their feedings. Alex started breastfeeding before Madeline did so he will probably come home first. He is feeding by himself 6 out of 8 times a day. Madeline is doing 2 out of 8 times. They add on more times after they feed successfully.

oohh well done - killer isnt it - fynn is on 400ml per day now and I am expressing for him as well as feeding sam - eekkk on the plus side I have lost 30lbs lol.

I am thinking of you as we are doing the NICU trip but just once a day as Sam needs to be home too so its trying to juggle both their needs atm .....


----------



## BBonBoard

congrats


----------



## akcher

Alex did not pass his breathing test last night. He had slow apnea a couple times after his bottle feeding. He stopped breathing for 11-16 seconds after his feeding. So they are going to monitor him for a couple more days and start him on a reflux medication. On the bright side, Him and Madeline may come home together.


----------



## _Vicky_

akcher said:


> Alex did not pass his breathing test last night. He had slow apnea a couple times after his bottle feeding. He stopped breathing for 11-16 seconds after his feeding. So they are going to monitor him for a couple more days and start him on a reflux medication. On the bright side, Him and Madeline may come home together.

ooohh noo - but yes look at the bright side. Together would be sooo much better xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

